# DTG printer repairs



## etchy (Oct 5, 2011)

I have an epson 4880 garment printer and am having some issues I need to find someone who can repair/service does anyone know of anyone in the uk who i can take it to for repair. It comes up with set paper lever and i can't solve it i have even had the memory board reset but still raeds same error message and can't do anything!! Please help!!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

etchy said:


> I have an epson 4880 garment printer and am having some issues I need to find someone who can repair/service does anyone know of anyone in the uk who i can take it to for repair. It comes up with set paper lever and i can't solve it i have even had the memory board reset but still raeds same error message and can't do anything!! Please help!!





You could bring it to whoever the UK distributor of the printer is. They should have the greatest familiarity of what's needed to repair it.

_


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> You could bring it to whoever the UK distributor of the printer is. They should have the greatest familiarity of what's needed to repair it.
> 
> _


Which model is it ?


----------



## etchy (Oct 5, 2011)

its an epson 4880


----------

